# What's your MBTI type and speech patterns?



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

-- What's your type?

and

How do you speak?

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?

6. Do you joke or laugh often?


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

*-- What's your type?*
ExTP

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
Well, the lenght of the sentence depends on the circumstances (what I am talking about, who am I talking to, formal/informal setting). I usually am straight to the point because I don't like rambling too much.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
I've been told I am very loud, but tbh I can't control it. It's just my natural tone. I've also been told I speak fast and somewhat monotonic.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I usually say what I want to say. I interrupt myself, of course, if I notice I said something wrong/that I didn't express myself well.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
I use "I" when I've been asked a personal opinion or if I have to tell something that happened to me. I use "you" when giving advice. I usually try to keep everything as objective and impersonal as possible.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
Too many, lol.

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
All the time.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

What's your type?

_Most likely INFP._

How do you speak?

_I have huge mood swings that causes me to go from slowly, low and concentrated to letting any random, irrelevant and relevant thought come out at any time. I sometimes feel like people don't really get what I'm talking about because I'm too lazy to explain the context that was in my brain._

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?

_My friend told me I say the same thing over and over, re-explaining, re-defining and trying to explain it as short and precice as possible - but sometimes my explainations turns too long, too descriptive and too vague, not specific enough. I usually dwell too often on one thing I'm trying to explain, so people lose interest. I don't really mind that they lose interest._

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?

_Depends on my mood. If I feel sad, I won't talk, or I'll say things that does not make sense. If I feel inspired (and maybe harmonic), I might talk very floaty and in weird boxes. (I think of sentences as boxes sometimes.)_

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?

_I often interrupt myself._

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.

_I always involve myself or someone else in the "discussion". If not, I use the pronouns of a third person I created to give an example when trying to explain something._

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?

_"I don't know." I don't really know._

6. Do you joke or laugh often?

_Depends on my mood. Not really. I think I come off as quiet in public. I am horrible with jokes and I don't know how to say them or make them up, but I am easily amused. I do not use laugh in conversations to "connect" with people, like when people who tries to be nice to others add a little laugh at the end of a sentence to make them more comfortable._


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

What's your type? ESTP!

How do you speak?

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject? I can be both. I'm usually blunt and straightforward; though I often speak before thinking where I'm going; and I often realise I want to shift this convo in a new direction, so I can be quite windy sometimes.

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same? I don't know about the latter. I'm loud when I speak.

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech? I interrupt myself all the time.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion. I very rarely exclude myself from the discussion. 

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)? "Pleasure to be of service." It's my go-to whenever I need a quick way of ingratiating myself with others. Oh, and I often speak as though I'm in a Shakespeare play.

6. Do you joke or laugh often? All the time.

[/QUOTE]

One hopes thou taketh an interest to mine answers.


----------



## Pookabear (Mar 12, 2014)

1. Sentence length: Realllllllll long...I'm pretty sure my conversations are all just one long run-on sentence. I dance around the subject for a little bit while my brain catches up to my mouth and THEN address the subject. Talking helps me figure out what I actually want to say.

2. Loudness/pace: My ISTJ sister always says "you're pretty much shouting right now" during a normal conversation because I get really excited about what I talk about and I don't even notice that I'm being loud. Plus I just like to be loud and lively. In terms of pace, I switch it up a lot, I'm very dramatic and expressive when I talk and it adds to the theatrics of a conversation when you talk fast or slow for emphasis. Like with music, the tempo can really change the "feel" of it.

3. Interrupting yourself: I have the attention span of a goldfish, so I'm always mid-sentence then I get a better idea that I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO TALK ABOUT! Plus if I think of something else to say while I'm already talking, there's a very low chance that I will remember what else I was going to say.

4. "I", "you": Almost every other word is "I" or "you"

5. Catchphrase: Depends. I don't keep the same ones in rotation for too long. But when I overhear a saying that's FANTASTIC and SO COOL, I can't stop myself from repeating it at every opportunity for like two weeks and then I'll probably never say it again.

6. If I'm not joking or laughing, something's up. When me and my best friend hang out, we call it the giggle train because we don't stop laughing the entire time we're together.


----------



## Ryonne (Jan 3, 2014)

*-- What's your type?*
Pretty firmly INTP.

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
I'm pretty straight forward, although if there are interesting relevant details, I will address them at length. I've never paid attention to the precise length of my sentences, but in terms of information per word, they tend to be dense.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
I regard myself as a generally quiet and calm person, but I've been told when I get excited about something, I'll speak quite loudly. It's not necessarily on purpose, I can just forget to monitor my volume.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
Unless I get wrapped up in a thought, I'll rarely interrupt myself while speaking. Generally, I've thought through what I was going to say at length before opening my mouth. The speaking part is just mechanical.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
Yes, my speech tends to be very detached. Generally I like to deal with abstract ideas and principles rather than subjective experience. Plus, it's can be unnecessarily emotionally demanding to involve yourself in a conversation.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
First one that comes to mind is "Yup yup!" Although I have many others I can't think of.

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
All the time, but my sense of humor is so dry and sarcastic that people who don't know me well can accidentally take it dead seriously.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

This is about talking, right? I'm an IxTP.

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
Usually short, sometimes they become oddly long and it gets difficult to finish them so it becomes awkward. It depends on the subject, though. Occasionally I also stumble over my words.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
Usually calmly, neither too quiet nor too loud. I usually speak the same but sometimes I start speaking faster.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
The former, I don't interrupt myself by my thoughts.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
I use both, depending whom I'm talking to and about what.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
None

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
Occasionally, in good company


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

*What's your type? * INTJ

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?* Depends what I am talking about and who to. If I am talking to someone who doesn't understand, then I lengthen what I am talking about by being clearer and describing it better... In other words I dumb it down. Generally, I don't talk more than I have to so get straight to the point. 

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?* I speak quietly but clearly and at the same pace, unless excited about something then I will talk quickly and will jumble my words... but usually I'm not talking to anyone but myself. 

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?* I interrupt myself, but not to say anything to anyone in particular, but to mumble something to myself if something has occured to me and I want to remember it.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.* In discussions I don't tend to say anything unless I think that it really is needed. I don't make discussions personal so no, I don't say "I", "You", etc. 

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?* "What up?" and "Yo". Throws people off because I am well spoken. 

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?* I laugh a lot. I don't tend to joke but most things that come out of my mouth are sarcastic or ill disguised insults. I'm a bit of a bitch really.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

INTJ

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
Usually short and to the point. When I am talking about something I like however, I can talk for hours on end.

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?
My natural voice is calm and soft (for a man, that is). However, when I need to speak to a group of people or to someone I don't feel fully comfortable with I tend to raise my voice to a level that others would consider 'normal' so that I come across as confident.

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
I tend to have a thousand thoughts going through my head so I happens quite often that I switch subjects mid-sentence.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
I use I a lot when I have an opinion. However, I usually only share this opinion if I feel the need to.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
*Silently stares*

6. Do you joke or laugh often?
When I'm with my small group of friends I tend to make jokes now and then. However, I never initiate them. If one of my friends makes a remark I tend to react with a sarcastic, dry or witty response which sometimes makes them laugh. I laugh only when I mean it. I sometimes smile when I'm thinking about something funny despite being in a social situation. This tends to be awkward and I try to look away when it happens.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

-- What's your type?
Most likely INFx

and

How do you speak?

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
Long, I seem to use too many words to say stuff.

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?
I speak rather loudly and talk kind of fast.

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
I interrupt myself a lot.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
I use I and you a hell of a lot.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
"well,"

6. Do you joke or laugh often?​No, I actually think I have an inability to laugh while standing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

-- What's your type?
INTP
How do you speak?

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
Usually short. If talk for too long I go back and forth between points in a disorganized manner without writing first.

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?
I speak calmly most of the time, if the situation demands it I can be louder but not loud enough for a party.

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
Sometimes I don't think but don't deliver the information.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
I use the words I, you and we but I never use people's names.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
As a kid I always asked "what the heck is that?" Which lead to a very critical barrage of words in my future, I'm used to making fun of something because I'm a bully.

6. Do you joke or laugh often?
Not often. I just say funny things but I don't laugh or display any significant form of expression.


----------



## Lithenai (Jan 26, 2014)

-- What's your type?
*INTP
(I thought I would add to your growing list of us.)*
and

How do you speak?

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
*My sentence length? Well I type much as I actually speak, which is rather odd, but they tend to be long drawn out things that some people find annoying. They're also fairly broken up, so I suppose you could compare them to shorter sentences. I'm also very straight forward, if there is something I have to say it's said. Though, most of my speech tends to be when rambling about subject matter to use someone as a sounding board for my ideas and theories so they are ramblings and don't seem straight forward.*

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?
*I typically am a fairly monotone speaker, not really changing sound or pitch throughout. If I'm excited about something that's usually given by a slight expression or movement of my hands and not so much the speech itself.* 

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
*This happens rather often, and I do interrupt myself more than frequently when another idea wanders its way in. I find it a pretty common occurrence.*

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
*I tend to use the pronoun "you" in examples simply because it seems to get a better response. I've never actually really thought about this, whether or not that speaks to an emotionally detachment in speech, you've given me something new to research.*

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
*Catchphrases, I have phrases I enjoy using but I'd never really quite say I have a catchphrase in itself. 
Those phrases would be:
"In all likelihood..."
"If we're speaking honestly..."
"That being said..."
"Hmm..." (Hmm being my reaction to just about everything.*)

6. Do you joke or laugh often?
*Laugh often? Probably not, joke often perhaps. That being said, my jokes don't typically garner a reaction from anyone but my closest friends or other more academically inclined people. If they do it's typically ones of word play or sarcastic in nature.*


----------



## lue (May 3, 2014)

*What's your type?* INTJ

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*

They tend to be short. Straight forward.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?*

I speak calmly. My voice can carry, it doesn't always, depends on the situation. I have no idea about my pace, don't pay much attention to it.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*

I say what I want to say.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*

Generally more detached, more "I" than "you" though. 

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
I say for real? often.

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
Used to, not as much anymore.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm chopping and staccato. 

My sentence structures are detailed and complex, but when I'm excited it does get jumbled up.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

*-- What's your type?*

INTJ

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*

Short and to the point. Straight forward.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*

My pace and volume changes depending on my interest in the topic and the type conversation.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*

I say what I want to say.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*

If I'm sharing a personal experience, I'll use "I". For the most part I'm detached.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*

I don't have one?

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*

If I'm around the right people.


----------



## Palefina (Jan 22, 2015)

*INTJ*

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
My sentences are short. Pretty straight forward. 

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
I speak calmly most of the time. I can get excited about the subject and quicken the pace. I have a quiet voice.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I usually know what I'm going to say before I speak--but often interrupt myself for clarifications or other tangents.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
Definitely detached, removing reference of myself from discussion. Avoid possessive words regarding myself as well.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
In terms of this discussion: "Silence is better than bullshit."

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
Yes.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

*What's your type?* INFP

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
Yes and yes. [_cf question 6, below_] Using the phrasing of Steven Wright, my sentences are extra medium. They’re like medium with just a little extra.

I vary my sentence/response lengths to the situation. For times in which facts are needed quickly, my answers are clipped and to the point. When discussing a situation wherein there is much complexity worthy of consideration, I speak using some longer sentences.

Yet there is implication in the following questions that the brevity isn’t simply about how many words occur before a period, exclamation mark, or question mark, but rather how many words are invested in the conversation. This response is exemplary of that.

But it varies. I try to say what needs to be said. I gauge that based upon what I know of the listener(s). For some my introductory answer of “Yes and yes” would have sufficiently answered the question. They would have understood what I meant.

I can be avoidant. I don’t like hostile environments. I don’t like conflict. I also don’t like unnecessarily upsetting other people. That does affect how I speak, including tone, word choice, and verbosity.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?*
Most of the time I speak calmly (in a non-excited fashion). I don’t consider myself loud. I speak loudly only when I must address groups (in a training setting or the like). Otherwise I try to speak just loud enough.

Regarding pacing I have acted, given presentations, and given interpretive readings. I am familiar with the concept of pacing. Sometimes in conversations I might take note of it. Often I alter tempo to fit, to enhance, to underscore, or to call attention to an idea or concept.

At home or within good company I might venture into a more silly mode that may be a bit more capriciously loud at points. At those times I tend to be less calm. The times in which I lose calmness would be during highly emotional situations and circumstances. Excitement, happiness, or anger can emerge very loudly. Sadness and sorrow can emerge as barely audible murmurings.

In short I am dynamic if the observation period is long enough.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I try to say what I want to say. I want to convey understanding. Sometimes I can adequately do this by clipped speech patterns. More often than not I believe that more words are required.

When speaking I do try to think about what I will say beforehand. The time to do that, however, is never as when writing. I will commonly pause to find the right word that conveys the entirety of what I’m trying to communicate. That goes beyond facts and includes emotional content and values base.

I can “interrupt” myself for several reasons. My train of thought might hit upon a tangential idea that momentarily distracts me. This happens mostly when the conversation occurs with a likeminded person. Other times I “interrupt” on purpose. I interject audible footnotes. I judge that a supplemental piece of information must be shared to support the main thrust of the conversation. This plays into my desire to share understanding.

Sometimes I don’t say what I want to say. Sometimes I might be distracted, be stressed, have had inadequate sleep, or misunderstand or misread what is going on. Sometimes I say things that I regret. I hate that.

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc. or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
When I am speaking about myself, then I reference myself in the first person. When I am speaking to somebody for the first time I tend to say the person’s name at least twice during our exchange. I prefer at least three (if the dialogue is long enough).

When conversations are about the other person, then I refer to them in the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] person. If the conversation is about something other than me or you, then I don’t use the pronouns. This is true when discussing something that upsets me. I don’t attack the other person. I don’t show my dislike or disapproval of the person. I attack the words or attitude or actions that I dislike. If somebody says something to me that doesn’t make sense, then I direct my concern at the statement. I don’t attack the individual (_e.g._, You’re stupid if you think…).

So detachment occurs when appropriate. When the subject is the subjects of the conversation or if I note a connection that involves one or both personally, then I make that part personal.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
I don’t think that I have a current catchphrase that people in general would hear.

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
I joke and laugh when I can and when I think it’s appropriate. I love puns, wordplays, and observational humor based upon absurdities especially.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?



It depends on why I am speaking. If I'm given an open window to say whatever I want to an audience I can be very pedantic, drift onto unrelated topics, and have to watch my conciseness. If I'm communicating for pragmatics in everyday life, I keep things to the point. If it's casual talk with other friends, I tend to respond generically to things I'm not really interested in out of politeness, and tune in intensely to those I am interested in. 

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?



A bit more loudly than other INTJ I've interacted with. If I get charged by an issue my voice carries more than I realize, which can sometimes be bad if something slips out that was supposed to be contained to my conversation with a single person. Usually, however, I speak in a more controlled, deliberate way. 

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?



If it's something I've previously concluded and will not change my stance on, it's just that. If not, however, also think out loud and interrupt myself/change course/correct myself mid-dialogue which is embarrassing, because I prefer what I say to be "right" the first time. I usually sound composed if I have had some time to think about what I want to say and refine it beforehand, and mentally disorganized if not. 
 
4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.



If at all possible I like to focus on tasks, ideas, or factual content more than personal, and avoid "I's" and "you's" unless the topic is about a person. 
 
5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?



Don't really have one. Actually, it would be pretty hard to imitate me verbally, because I tend to go along with the topic as it changes. It would, however, be very easy to imitate my facial expressions as it's usually one of, like five. 

6. Do you joke or laugh often?



On a good day  I have a really loud laugh, which kind of throws people off guard.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
_My sentences are short. I cannot go on for a long time about something, unless it is my intention to annoy somebody. If I get into an argument, I will ensure that I get the last word. _


2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?
_I do not like raising my voice unless I am in familiar company.
_

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
_I do not like having to interrupt myself in the middle of a sentence to finish a thought. My mother does that all of the time, and it makes her quite tedious to listen to. I get the point through with minimal detail.
_

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
_It depends the topic and whom I am talking to.
_

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
_I just string together profanity with other words.
_

6. Do you joke or laugh often?
_Yes._


----------



## dancinglogastellus (Jan 26, 2015)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> -- What's your type?
> 
> and
> 
> ...


ISFP.

1. It depends obviously, but in sticky situations (conflict or admission of feelings), it's all about long sentences and I beat around the bush. 

2. Louder. I get faster and higher-pitched as I start explaining something.

3. I say what I want to say. Sometimes they are my direct thoughts. 

4. Yes, use those pronouns like I own them!

5. "Crap." "Ah, I see." 

6. Very often!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*What's your type?*
INFP

*How do you speak?*
it varies. i notice I talk a little differently around different people as I sort of half-consciously pick up on their speech style and their expectations of me. I do tend to get animated when it's something I'm interested in. And I reflect people's feelings and readily sympathize with them. I usually try to gage what people's reactions will be and choose what to say carefully so that the conversation will remain pleasant, so that we'll avoid sensitive topics, as well as trying to figure out what terms or way of explaining something will 'connect' for them so that I don't cause needless misunderstandings that take time to sort out.

I often feel like I don't think fast enough to keep up with how quickly people want conversations to go, so sometimes I have to 'backpedal' when i say something and then realize that I've remembered it wrong or it came out sounding different than I meant, or I'll have a pause and say uhh... I'm thinking.... 

I tend to use a lot of 'qualitfiers' to avoid sounding definite because I don't want to sound pushy, I know this is just my personal perspective/experience/opinion or that I may not know everything for certain, I can only say "I think.." or "I'm pretty sure..." or "It seems to me..." 

I also tend to go more for exaggeration than for downplaying things when it comes to expressions'

I always search for and latch onto anything I CAN related to or agree with and simply avoid other areas if possible, I don't feel like there's any need to introduce conflict in most cases, and I'm usually more than wiling to grant everyone their own differences and private opinions - I'm not someone who likes to push people to agree with me, and I definitely don't enjoy argument just for the sake of arguing. I'll usually say "I can see why you would say that" and just leave it at that, rather than bringing up any opposition, because I'm also more focused on trying to understand you and where you're coming from and less concerned about my own opinions on it at that moment. So, I think my speech usually comes off as encouraging most of the time and only very rarely argumentative or stubborn. 

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
it depends on how much I want to talk to someone and whether or not I think they will like or care about what I have to say, but generally I think I am more wordy while still straightforward. That is, I want to be clear and genuine and don't like being misunderstood so I will often end up saying something more than one way or adding examples or details. 

If I am giving minimal answers it means one of several things: a) I'm feeling grumpy and am keeping it short so I don't go off on a rant to an uninvolved person at an inappropriate time, b) I'm sensing some personality clashes and am thus not interested in furthering any relationship with you so I'm trying to discourage you from further interaction, c) I am feeling intimidated and cannot think clearly enough to say anything interesting and am just trying to fly under the radar, or d) I have no clue what you are talking about and can't tell what kind of reaction you're even looking for so I've got no options to choose from as to how to respond. 

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
I definitely vary in volume and pace. It depends on the context, my energy, and how excited I am about something. My voice tends to just disappear when I'm put on the spot around people I don't know too well, even if I try to speak up it's just not there... But at home with people I'm comfortable with if I get on a topic that is truly engaging to me I'll get louder and more animated to the point that it's too much for some people. I don't think I ever talk really fast, but I will definitely slow down significantly when I'm distracted or trying to think and talk at the same time, or I'm contemplating something. And I adjust my volume, tone, and speed to what it seems like the other people present will be comfortable with (unless I'm getting too wrapped up in what I'm saying and forget myself). 

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I don't often interrupt myself, but sometimes I will think of something else midsentence and go off on a tangent or revise what I was saying

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
I use personal pronouns. I generally dislike detached/impersonal interactions.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
I don't think I have one. I do sometimes notice a certain word or expression will sort of get stuck coming up a little too often for a few days in a row or something, but no long term trends, and there isn't Always something like that. 

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
not really, no.... Well, I laugh often when I am with people who share my sense of humor and do/say things that make me laugh, like with my husband, he's always making these great cartoon like facial expressions or actions so I laugh a lot with him. I don't laugh much around people who use dry, sarcastic, putdown, or gross humor. I don't go in for giving people a hard time or generally 'joking around' or teasing, and sometimes I find myself unsure of how serious someone is when they do that, or just don't think of any witty come-backs fast enough (it might hit me an hour later...)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

*What's your type? *
INFP.

*How do you speak?* 
Very slow. Stilted. If I'm nervous, I'll look like I'm staring over the person's left or right shoulder.

*Are your sentences short or long?*
Short. 

*Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
The less talking the better, for me. Very much on subject. I'd rather write than speak. Better make that, I'd rather not communicate at all. lolololol

*Do you speak calmly, loud?*
Can't remember the last time I screamed when talking. I talk soft, slow, deliberate, calmly. 

*Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?*
I can get a little louder and animated w/husband, if we are making fun of someone on TV or joking or complaining about another human.

*Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
Sometimes I'll trail off and husband will say "...and...?" Most of the time I keep it short and to the point.

*Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
_It is all about me_. :laughing: Even in my posts _*here*_, it's "I", "I" and more "I". I hardly ever talk about *groups* as a whole.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?


6. Do you joke or laugh often?
Yes. I LOVE the way it makes me _*feel*_.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> -- What's your type?
> 
> 1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?


Long. I divagate.


Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> 2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?


I vary the normal and audible for fast and high


Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> 3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?


I interrupt to explain more clearly what I'm saying


Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> 4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.


I always use the pronouns


Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> 5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?


Be happy!


Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> 6. Do you joke or laugh often?


Oh, yes! That's something that I love to do


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

might voice videos of different times of the day/energy levels help answer this question?


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

ENTJ, here. 

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
*
My sentences are quite lengthy. My speaking and writing styles are nearly parallel in structure. In fact, sometimes I will go back and repeat something I was saying just to correct my grammar, almost as if I'm backspacing. Some find this humorous; others consider it nerdy. Despite this, I consider myself to be straight forward. I'm much too impatient to beat around the bush.

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?
*
I wouldn't say I'm loud in an obnoxious way, but my background in public speaking, theatre, and music has inclined me to naturally project. I speak with a lot inflection, so I'll change my 'style' based on what I'm talking about, especially if I'm passionate about what I'm saying.

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself (your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I suppose my first answer ties in with this, but I will interrupt myself to 'edit' my thoughts, if I feel the original draft wasn't polished enough. 

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
I mainly use 'I' sentences, partially because I'm obsessed with myself, but also because I know 'you' statements can make others feel as if they are being attacked. I can be domineering at times, so in environments where I need to maintain positive relations, I try to be self-aware.

*5. What's your catchphrase (if you have one)?*
I feel as if I have a lot, but now that I'm being asked to supply them, I can't think of a lot of them. I suppose one I use particularly often is, "Ya done fucked up" whenever someone around me, well, fucks something up. 

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
Goodness, yes! I love talking to people who can make me laugh. I'm close friends with a male INTJ, a female INFJ, a male INTP, and a female ENTP (possibly ENFP) and we often stay up until three in the morning just making fun of each other.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

INTJ

1. Short sentences. I'm usually succinct and to the point.
2. Calmly, even-keel 
3. I do a bit of both. I often trail off my sentences because I get distracted by another thought or if I feel like it would take too much effort to explain my current thought. 
4. I've never really thought about it. I guess both.
5. "It's not a big deal" and "i don't care" haha
6. All the time.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

*1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?*
Short, unless I'm struggling to express my thoughts clearly. Straight forward, I guess. Although if not speaking at all counts as avoiding, I do that more than anything. 

*2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?*
I speak quietly and quickly but pause frequently to gather my thoughts, so my speech often sounds choppy. 

*3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?*
I say what I want to say. I'll clarify or add on more afterward if needed. 

*4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.*
Whatever's appropriate.

*5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?*
None

*6. Do you joke or laugh often?*
Sometimes. Depends on who I'm with.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?

I tend to have lots of long, run-on sentences. I divigate around the subject alot.

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same?

Calmly, with frequent changes of pace.

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?

I interrupt my thought process alot but eventually get around to saying what I want to say.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.

I, I, I, I. The I's have it.

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?

I don't know. I speak in a rather tentative manner. I use words such as "likely", "probably", "perhaps", "possibly" frequently.

6. Do you joke or laugh often?

Yes


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?

I ramble and like to pepper the sentence with an anecdote or a metaphors to further articulate my point. 

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?

I'm not particularly loud, but I'm certainly not calm. I have a lot of vocal variation, I do weird voices (sometimes accents, because why the hell not?). 

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?

I will interrupt myself if a new better idea presents. I speak in something akin to a zig zag.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.

Lots of "I" and "you", and I also tend to phrase things as questions like instead of saying "I think this" I will say "what do you think about this?" or "how would you feel about me doing this...?"

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?

I have too many.

6. Do you joke or laugh often?

Constantly. it's kind of a problem. In meetings I can't help but make jokes. Conversations are one big joke to me.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

im infp
how do you speak
i speak according to the situations that arises before me


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject?
My sentences are short unless I am knowledgeable at the subject of which I am conveying. Therefore I may elaborate to make my listeners comprehend better. Other than that I would not impose myself upon someone who would not wish to have a conversation with me. More often than not I would test if they are interested or not. If not, I would not waste my energy talking. I'm very straightforward.


2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during speaking or speak the same?
I prefer not to raise my voice unless I am extremely angry.


3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech?
I tend to think of what to say even before the words come out of my mouth..


4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion.
Only if the topic involves my personal life or if I am talking one-on-one. 


5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)?
I would randomly make a title for each piece of conversations that I've had. For example, a friend of mind had shown me a video of a little boy getting his head bumped three times while he was descending down the playground slide. Then I said to her " Slides of hard knocks".


6. Do you joke or laugh often?
Yes. A lot.


----------



## 65101 (Sep 18, 2013)

ISFP here. Can I just say this is something totally interesting and I wish u hadn't beat me to making this thread. Lol jk

How do you speak? 
I think I speak incoherently haha. As if I have a vague idea in my head but can't get it out right because I'm in a hurry to say what I want. I can speak succinctly if I focus, it's something I'm working on. 1 idea per sentence.

1. Are your sentences short or long? Are you straight forward or avoid or divagate around the subject? 
Well, it depends. Short when it comes to disseminating info, but long when I tell stories (which is often). I think I naturally like to deviate in conversations to insert one-liners and such, but for work and plans I'm learning to be more direct. I also beat around the bush when I say something negative lol 

2. Do you speak calmly, loud? Do you change the pace during sppeaking or speak the same? 
If I'm having a good time, I'll probably be 'shouting' haha. Friends have told me to quiet down in food courts etc. I can speak really fast, too fast even, so that people can't follow and I have to repeat at a slowed pace. I don't notice my intonation, but my mother has said that I become squeaky when I'm excited lol

3. Do you say what you want to say or interrupt yourself(your thought) in the middle of your speech? 
I usually know what I want to say and rarely correct myself. I only do it to fix factual inaccuracies. This could be a product of living with many Js though, I wasn't as sure of what I wanted growing up.

4. Do you use the pronouns " I " , "You", etc or speak colder, more detached, without involving yourself in the discussion. 
YES SO MANY PRONOUNS. I don't know how to speak otherwise 

5. What's your catchphrase ( if you have one)? 
Hmm...maybe /shrug/ or "wow (incredulously)" or "I'm confused" haha

6. Do you joke or laugh often?
Yes. As evidenced from the many hahas and lols in this questionaire


----------



## TheDerpMerp23 (Jul 28, 2015)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> -- What's your type? INFP
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I guess. Sometimes, I tell the jokes nobody gets or laughs at though. Sometimes, I'll laugh more at something than everyone else or laugh at something nobody else finds funny. But other times, people seem to like my wise cracks and I go back forth between people telling inside jokes that only we understand.


----------

